# Too many drivers....here's one reason why...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Because it's slow, I've been actively heading to towards restaurants, only to find too many drivers waiting in their cars for orders.

Here's one good reason why:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had no idea what this guy looked like, but, his show is syndicated by my local uni radio station and I listen to his lectures occasionally. His voice and speaking style was a dead giveaway.

He's not wrong either. Good video. My wages did not go up however in the last 10 years, nor did my spouse's. So lucky to be mortgage and debt free.

I don't think we have too many drivers yet in my market though. I do have a lot of what I will call "contractors" which I drive around, so people are definitely finding out that self employment works..............


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I had no idea what this guy looked like, but, his show is syndicated by my local uni radio station and I listen to his lectures occasionally. His voice and speaking style was a dead giveaway.
> 
> He's not wrong either. Good video. My wages did not go up however in the last 10 years, nor did my spouse's. So lucky to be mortgage and debt free.
> 
> I don't think we have too many drivers yet in my market though. I do have a lot of what I will call "contractors" which I drive around, so people are definitely finding out that self employment works..............


When the order volume goes down, it will feel like there's too many drivers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh yeah, the trip volume is prone to fluctuation.

Right now it's crazy busy from 500 AM until 200 PM then it dies out big time. You only get $5-7 every hour until 600 PM again, and then it picks up for a bit with the bar/restaurant crowd. I don't stay out late however. I like early morning starts.

We "average" roughly 11,000 Uber trips per day in my market, according to the city stats. That is enough to feed 500 full time drivers over a 24 hour period.


----------

